# Parking at Whitby



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all,we are off to whitby for the august bank holiday weekend, and was just wondering if anyone knows of any car parks in the area where we can park our 25ft motorhome for the afternoon.

thanks debbie


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Robin Hood bay is not in Whitby. Our van is only 20' but we parked it in the top carpark at Robin Hood Bay no problem. However it was not August bank holiday so would think an early arrival would be required. Whitby itself park up at the abbey, walk down. 

See you have edited post, delete my bit about Robin Hood Bay.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We parked at Pickering on the showground and used our bikes to go to Whitby. Lovely fish & chips.

C.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

A couple of years ago we drove round Whitby car parks for an hour before giving up and going inland.
Huge car park at the harbour could take any size of van but was chocker.
Park elsewhere and use your bus pass! (ours aren't valid dahn sowf)


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

A few motorhomes parked in the long stay car park at the end of the road by the tourist information office/railway station, when we were there in August.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

If you can get there early enough parking is free along the front at the north end. 

The parking bays are not divided so any length M/H can get in. 

Failing this there is generally space on the road outside the cricket and football grounds again free and no restrictions.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at that great resource "Morohome friendly and unfriendly parking" here, for Whitby (well down the page):

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/nyks.htm

Colin


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

If coming from the south, turn right at the traffic lights into Heiredale Road, then turn into Green Lane (very steep initially), at the top of the hill turn left and just down the road is the Abbey car park, never had a problem parking a motorhome there. However, it is one heck of a hike down to the town and back.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

If coming from the south, turn right at the traffic lights into Heiredale Road, then turn into Green Lane (very steep initially), at the top of the hill turn left and just down the road is the Abbey car park, never had a problem parking a motorhome there. However, it is one heck of a hike down to the town and back.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Whitby Parking*

head for the Royal Crescent, just off there is a school/leisure centre with coach parking that we have used many times.

Phil K


----------

